# Αγούγλιστος: ο ορισμός της λέξης υπό την αίρεση της εταιρείας



## Marinos (Mar 26, 2013)

Διαβάζω αυτή την είδηση:



> Ανάμεσα στους νεολογισμούς των σουηδικών που μπήκαν στη γλώσσα το 2012, το Σουηδικό Γλωσσικό Συμβουλίο είχε καταγράψει την λέξη «ogooglebar», την οποία όρισε σαν «αυτό που δεν μπορεί να βρεθεί στο Διαδίκτυο με μηχανή αναζήτησης».
> 
> Αλλά αυτό δεν άρεσε στην αμερικανική εταιρεία.
> 
> ...


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2013)

:woot: :laugh:  

Δεν θα το πιστέψεις, Μαρίνο, αλλά εκείνη την ώρα που ξεκίνησες το νήμα, το διάβαζα κι εγώ, από εκεί:

*Google gets ungoogleable off Sweden's new word list*
Objections from Google have forced the removal of the word 'ungoogleable' from a list of new Swedish words, the Language Council of Sweden says.

The language watchdog defines 'ungoogleable', or 'ogooglebar' in Swedish, as something that cannot be found with any search engine.

But Google wanted the meaning to relate only to Google searches, according to the council.

Google responded by saying it was protecting its trademark. 

Every year, the language watchdog publishes its top 10 new words which have become popular in Sweden to show how society and language are changing. 

Council head Ann Cederberg told the BBC she received an email from Google soon after publication of the list in December 2012, citing brand protection. It called for changes to the Language Council of Sweden's definition and asked for a 'disclaimer' stressing that Google is a trademark.

The council, worried at the prospect of a lengthy legal battle and balking at the idea of changing the word's definition, removed it from the list. "I don't want to be influenced by a company, but this was the only way to solve the problem," Ms Cederberg told the BBC. "We could not go to court. The only way was to remove the word from the list and tell the world what happened."

A statement on the Language Council of Sweden's website, asks: _"Who decides language? We do, language users. We decide together which words should be and how they are defined, used and spelled."_

In response, a Google spokesperson told the BBC: "While Google, like many businesses, takes routine steps to protect our trademark, we are pleased that users connect the Google name with great search results."


Το σελιδοδείκτωσα και το έβαλα στην ουρά με τα προς ανάρτηση (που όσο πάει και μεγαλώνει), να τελειώσω πρώτα κάτι επείγον, αλλά με πρόλαβες. Μπράβο, γλίτωσα το στήσιμο του νήματος. :)


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 26, 2013)

Έχε τότε κι αυτό στα υπόψη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2013)

Να προσθέσουμε και την άλλη εκδοχή του επιθέτου: *αγκούγκλιστος*.
Για όσους χρησιμοποιούν το ρήμα _γκουγκλάρω_ υπάρχει και το *αγκουγκλάριστος*.

Αντιγράφω από Σαραντάκο:
Παρενθετικά, να πω ότι ο νεολογισμός «αγκούγκλιστος», που ξέχασα να τον προσθέσω στο Γλωσσάρι του ιστολογίου, που παρουσιάστηκε εδώ την προηγούμενη βδομάδα, μπορεί να σημαίνει τόσο ungoogled (τη λέξη που δεν γκουγκλίζεται) όσο και ungoogleable (τη λέξη που είναι αδύνατον να γκουγκλιστεί). Είναι αυτό μια αδυναμία της (τέλειας ωστόσο) γλώσσας μας που την έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/tag/ι-βενιζέλος/

Θέλει μια μικρή διόρθωση: _ungoogled_ είναι κάτι που δεν έχουμε γκουγκλίσει. Όπως *αμετάφραστος* = (α) αυτός που δεν μπορεί να μεταφραστεί (β) αυτός που δεν έχει μεταφραστεί.


----------



## sarant (Mar 28, 2013)

Θέλει μια διόρθωση, αλλά δεν είναι από αβλεψία. Σε εκείνο το άρθρο έκανα μιαν άλλη διάκριση, που δεν ξέρω αν στέκει. Ότι υπάρχουν λέξεις αγκούγκλιστες επειδή κάποιος δεν τις έχει γράψει στο ιντερνέτι ώστε να γκουγκλίζονται και λέξεις αγκούγκλιστες που αποκλείεται να βρεθούν στο γκουγκλ, επειδή ας πούμε τις γράφουμε έτσι που να τις προστατεύουμε π.χ. Σαραvτάκοs (το ν είναι λατινικό και το s επίσης) ή επειδή τις γράφουν σε κρυφά φόρουμ (αγκούγκλιστα φόρουμ).


----------

